

CTO - Webdeveloper/Designer required - klausgasser

Please send an email to kg@zsaqa.com!
You will love it. It's all about change.<p>Best,
Klaus
======
jhancock
Klaus, HN is a fine place to look for talent. But your post is not so clear.
Are you the CTO?..looking to hire a webdev/designer? Are you the non-tech
founder looking for a CTO with good webdev _and_ design skills?

~~~
alabut
Absolutely, it's as vague as it gets. Is it for zsaqa.com, something else,
what?

